# new-to-me house, direct vent fireplace letting in draft - pics



## hoboscratch (Jan 25, 2011)

So I purchased a house in June that has a direct vent fireplace. There is a sticker on the inside that says it is a Heatilator GC300. It has a standing pilot. However, there is a metal plate installed on the right side of the stone that says Hearthmaster, along with some symbols I don't understand. I am not sure what the purpose of this plate is. It surrounds a square opening with a threaded insert inside of it. That is not the main purpose of me posting, but if anyone knows what this might be, I'd definitely like to know.

In the pictures in the link below, there is a large opening where the gas line was ran. This opening is letting in a lot of cold air. I have 2 young boys, one of them only 6 months, and the floor has gotten too cold for him. So I need to do something about it. I am a DIY'er but gas and fireplaces are things I know nothing about, so I will call in a professional if I have to. 

Can this large opening be closed and sealed? This is the only source of cold air that I can feel. The rest of the unit seems to be properly sealed.

Here are the pics. Thanks for looking


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like you've got what's called a "Log Lighter" control.
It's a gas product which will allow you to build your wood fire on top of a gas supply 
pipe that has a bunch of small holes in it. 
You turn the gas on with a key that fits into the brass ring & use a match to light the gas.
In turn you use the burning gas to ignite your wood logs/splits.
It eliminates the need for wadding up paper & also chopping small kindling to 
get your bigger stuff to ignite.  
As far as the cold drafts, get some unfaced fiberglass & some aluminum tape & stuff or seal 
ANY openings you can see in the valve cavity under the fire box, including around the
gas line entry point & any wiring entry points.
If you keep the pilot lit all winter, it will help to keep the ENTIRE steel fire place warm...


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 26, 2011)

The hearthmaster plate is a shut off valve for the gas supply. You should never need it and its useless in your application. There is not a log lighter there, its a gas direct vent fireplace. One of the common uses of this gas shut-off would be with a log lighter though.

The drafts are probably from the wall behind the fireplace not being properly sealed and insulated. There are numerous threads about this already and I don't feel like explaining it for the 50th time. I will leave you with a hint, the walls behind the fireplace are exterior walls (I assume), and they should be constructed as a "code" exterior wall. This is frequently not done properly behind the fireplace.


----------



## hoboscratch (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. It is indeed a true direct vent gas fireplace. I've read many of those countless threads you mentioned about drafts, and I appreciate the remarks about the exterior wall. I do understand this. My question was regarding the large cutout where the gas line is run. Not knowing anything about gas fireplaces I was asking if it was ok to seal this hole, which would in effect create that needed barrier from the outside wall to the inside of the house. Its ok if you don't know, I'll ask a professional. Thanks anyway.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 26, 2011)

Like I posted earlier. Jam the gap and any others full of unfaced fiberglass & get some aluminum tape & block 
off EVERY possible spot that air can penetrate the valve cavity from the chase. 
That includes wiring grommets & seams in the metal box - ALL of em.


----------



## hoboscratch (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks Bob, I will do that tonight. I appreciate the reply. 

Aaron


----------



## jtp10181 (Jan 27, 2011)

You can block off the holes in the fireplace chassis but its like putting a band-aid on a gunshot wound.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 27, 2011)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> You can block off the holes in the fireplace chassis but its like putting a band-aid on a gunshot wound.



Agreed. It's a bubblegum & bailing wire fix, but it'll get him thru the winter.
He can tear into his chase when the weather permits.


----------

